# MAC FAQ: MAC price chart for international currencies



## martygreene (Jun 4, 2005)

Since MAC lovers span the globe, Ms. Turbokittykat on Live Journal was kind enough to put together and maintain a wonderful international price-list of MAC products.

Her list, which includes such currencies as US dollars, Canadian dollars, Great Britan pounds, Euros, Australian dollars, Hong Kong, and Singapore dollars, can be accessed via http://www.frantech.demon.co.uk/mac/macpricelist.htm


----------



## user2 (Sep 17, 2005)

*German MAC prices*

*Lips:*
Pro Longwear: *21.50 €* 
Pro Longwear Gloss Coat: *11.50 €*
Lacquer: *18.50 €*
Tinted Lip Conditioner Stick: *14.50 €*
Lip Conditioner pot ?
Lip Pencil: *12 €* 
Lipstick: *17 €*
Tinted Lipglass: *14.50 €*
Lustreglass: *14.50 €*
Lipgelée: *14.50 €*

*Eyes:*
Shadestick: *15 €*
Creme Colour Base ?
Pro Lash: *12 €*
Splashproof Lash?
Mascara X ?
Mascara N: *16 €*
Creme Liner ?
Liquid Liner: *17 €*
Brow Set ?
Eye Brows ?
Eyeshadow: *14 € pot, 10 € refill*
Paints: *17.50 €*
Fluidlines: *17.50 €*
Eye Pencil: * 11.50 €*
Eye Kohl: *13.50 €*
Powerpoint Eye Pencil: *14.50 €*
Pro Longlash: *10.50 €*
Fibre Rich Lash: *11.50 €*
Zoom Lash: *10.50 €*

*Face:*
Moistureblend: *32 €*
Studio Stick: *30 €*
Full Coverage ?
Face And Body: *33 €*
Studio Finish Matte: *23 €*
Mineralize Skinfinish: *23 €*
Select Sheer/Pressed: *23 €*
Select Sheer/Loose ?
Iridescent/Pressed: *21 €*
Iridescent/Loose ?
Sheer Shimmer ?
Studio Finish Powder ?
Moisturecover: *15 €*
Studio Stick Concealer: *12 €*
Cheekhue ?
Blot Powder: *17 €*
Blush: *Creme: 21 €, Powder: 19 €*
Studio Tech Foundation: *33 €*
Studio Fix: *25 €*
Select SPF 15 Foundation: *25 €*
Select Tint SPF 15: *30 €*
Hyper Real SPF 15 Foundation: *35 €*
Bronzing Powder: *21 €*
Blushcream: *16 €*
Studio Finish Concealer: *13.50 €*
Select Cover-Up Concealer: *15 €*

*Skin Care:*
Oil Control Lotion ?
Studio Moisture Fix ?
Day SPF 15 Light Moisture ?
Moisture Feed/Skin ?
Moisture Feed/Eye ?
Strobe Cream ?
Cold Cream Cleanser ?
Every Day Lotion Cleanser ?
Pro Eye Makeup Remover ?
Cleanse Off Oil: *20 €*
Wipes ?
Blot Film ?
MAC Shave ?
Scrub Mask ?
Fix+ ?
Fast Response Eye Cream: *31 €*

*Prep & Prime:*
Face: *22 €*
Eye: in 5 different shades *15 €*
Lashes: *11.50 €*
Lips: *16 €*

*Misc. stuff:*
Nail Lacquer: *10 €*
Palette 4 pan: *5 €*
Palette 15 pan: *13.50 €*
Turquatic: *26 €*
Pigments: *22 €*
PRO Mixing Medium: *16.50 €*
PRO Mixing Medium Eyeliner: *12 €*
PRO Mixing Medium Lashes: *12 €*
PRO Glitter: *16 €*
Tweezers: *28 €*
PRO Stackable Container: *1.50 €*
PRO Stackable Container lid: *1 €*
PRO Pigment jars: *2.50 €*
Pencil sharpener: *3.50 €*
Lash Curler: *19 €*
50ml bottle: *3 €*
PRO Lipmix Compact Palette: *28 €*
Brush Cleanser: *10 €*

*Brushes:*
#136: *61 €*
#168: *44 €*
#187: *48 €*
#190: *40 €*
#204: *9 €*
#206: *19 €*
#208: *19 €*
#209: *19 €*
#219: *22 €*
#222: *19 €*
#266: *21 €*
#272: *22 €*


----------



## Turbokittykat (Sep 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_Most of the prices aren't updated after the price increase in September!_

 
I know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Unfortunately I've been ill recently, so I've not had a lot of time or energy for updating the site. Also the hard drive on my computer crashed recently and I lost all the e-mails people had sent me with prices from their countries 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm hoping to be able to spend a couple of days updating the site in the very near future


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Sep 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Turbokittykat* 
_I know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Unfortunately I've been ill recently, so I've not had a lot of time or energy for updating the site. Also the hard drive on my computer crashed recently and I lost all the e-mails people had sent me with prices from their countries 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm hoping to be able to spend a couple of days updating the site in the very near future 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
you should get someone to help you out with the site, so theres always someone there if you, or the other are sick! just an idea.
i love your site! i printed the price list off and stuck it in my big beauty folder, i refer to it lots! i almost have it all filled in for the UK and I am ever so grateful to you! thank you so much for creating such a good website


----------



## user2 (Sep 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Turbokittykat* 
_I know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Unfortunately I've been ill recently, so I've not had a lot of time or energy for updating the site. Also the hard drive on my computer crashed recently and I lost all the e-mails people had sent me with prices from their countries 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm hoping to be able to spend a couple of days updating the site in the very near future 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh that's bad!

So if you need any help, just write me a mail: [email protected]
I'm trying to get the other prices soon from my lovely MAC MA, maybe she has some sort of a catalogue that I can borrow from her!


----------



## ethereal (Sep 20, 2005)

i did send you some for Australia but I'll re-type them and email them to you


----------



## angelwings (Sep 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Turbokittykat* 
_I know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Unfortunately I've been ill recently, so I've not had a lot of time or energy for updating the site. Also the hard drive on my computer crashed recently and I lost all the e-mails people had sent me with prices from their countries 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm hoping to be able to spend a couple of days updating the site in the very near future 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I e-mailed you a heap of prices, would you like me to re-send the e-mail?


----------



## user2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Edited the German prices....


----------



## Turbokittykat (Dec 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_Edited the German prices...._

 
Thank you. I'm going to try and spend a day updating and rewriting the page next week.


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 15, 2006)

*Mac Product Price List (Most Used)*

*All prices in USD - current as of August 2006*

 *PLEASE NOTE - THIS IS NOT A LIST OF ALL MAC PRODUCTS - FOR PRICES OF ALL MAC CONSUMER PRODUCTS PLEASE VISIT:* MAC's official website

International MAC Cosmetics price list located @ http://pricing.specktra.net


* PRO & Regular Brushes *


*Face * 
102 Brow Comb Brush - $16.50 
109 Small Contour - $32.00 
116 Blush Brush - $32.00 
129 Powder/Blush Brush - $34.00 
129SH Powder/Blush Brush - $34.00 
136 Large Powder Brush - $62.00 
150 Large Powder Brush - $42.00 
162 Small Angled Contour - $32.00 
168 Large Angled Contour Brush - $32.00 
174 Brush (PRO) - $71.00 
180 Small Buffer Brush - $42.00 
187 Stippling Brush - $42.00 
190 Foundation Brush - $32.00 
192 Cheek/Face Brush - $32.00 
194 Concealer Brush - $18.50 
*Eye * 
 202 Replaceable Sponge Tip Applicator - $18.50 
204 Lash Brush - $10.00 
206 Brow Groomer - $18.50 
207 Duster Brush - $18.50 
208 Small Angled Brow - $18.50 
209 Eyeliner - $16.50 
211 Fine Point Pencil - $20.00 
212 Flat Definer - $20.00 
213 Fluff Brush - $20.00 
217 Blending Brush - $20.00 
219 Pencil Brush - $22.50 
222 Tapered Blending - $28.00 
224 Tapered Blending Brush - $28.00 
225 Tapered Blending Brush - $36.00 
228 Mini Shader Brush - $18.50 
231 Small Shader - $16.50 
239 Eye Shading Brush - $24.00 
242 Shader Brush - $22.50 
249 Large Shader - $26.50 
252 Large Shader Brush - $29.00 
259 Square Shader - $28.00 
263 Small Angle Brush - 16.50 
266 Small Angle Brush - $18.50 
269 Medium Angle Brush- $20.00 
272 Small Angled Shader - $22.50 
275 Medium Angled Shading Brush - $24 .00 
*Lips * 
306 Lip Brush - $16.50 
311 Lipliner Brush - $16.50 
316 Lip Brush/Covered - $18.50 
318 Retractable Lip - $20.00 


*Lips*


Lipsticks - $14.00 
Lip Lacquer - $16.50 
Clear Lipglass - $13.00 
Tinted Lipglass - $14.00 
Plushglass - $17.50 
Lustreglass - $14.00 
Lipgelee - $14.00 
Pro Longwear (including lustre)- $20.00 
Lipliner - $12.50 
Cremestick Liner - $14.00 


Pro & Regular Pigments -  $19.50 
Eyeshadows - Pot $13.50 / Pan $10.00 


*Mascara*

Pro Lash - $11.00 
Pro Lash Color - $11.00 
Pro Longlash - $11.00 
Splashproof -  $11.00 
Fibre Rich - $11.00 
Zoom Lash - $11.00 
Mascara X - $12.50 
Mascara N - $12.50 
Full Lash Curler - $14.00 

*Miscellaneous PRO Items*


Lipmix $10.50 
Lipmix Compact: $26.00 
Compact Refill: $9.00 
Pro Lipsticks $14.00 
Gloss: Multipurpose $14.00 
Eye Pencils $12.00 
 Paint Sticks - $19.00 
Pro Lash Color: $10.00 
Glitter - $15.00 
 Leaf Metal - $50.00 
 Lashes $10.00 
Adhesive Dark $7.00 
Mixing Medium Eyeliner: $11.00 
Mixing Medium/Water base: $15.00 
Mixing Medium/Alcohol Base: $15.00 
Mixing Medium/Face & Body: $15.00 
Mixing Medium/Lash: $11.00 
Mixing Medium/Gel: $20.00 
Studio Fix Pastels $24.00 
Hyper Real SPF 15 FX $26.00 
Full Coverage Foundation $26.00 
Face and Body $30.00 
Hyper Real Pressed $23.00 
Set Powders $20.00 
 
Powder Blush Pot: $17.50/ Pan: $14.50 
Blushcreme Pot: $17.50/ Pan: $14.50 
Cream Color Base Pot: $16.00 
Pro Palette/X15 Eyeshadow: $12.00 
Pro Palette/X6 Blush: $14.50 
Pro Palette/X4 Eyeshadow: $3.50 
Makeup Toolbelt: $39.00 
Snip-Snap Pac: $20.00 
Makeup Briefcase: $150.00 
Makeup Knapsack: $150.00 
Glycerin Spray: $10.00 
Point Tweezer: $28.00 
Oval Tweezer: $28.00 
Universal Tweezer: $28.00 
Tweezer Pouch: $11 
Safety Scissor: $30.00 
Swaps: $6.00 
Mascara Wands: $6.00 
Large Round Puff: $4.50 
Large Round Sponge: $5 
Round Rubber Sponge: $2.50 
Small Oval Sponge: $4.50 
Pro Wedge Sponge: $4.00 
Empty Container .25oz (Pigment Jar): $2 
Empty Container (1oz Sifter Jar w/screw top lid): $2.50 
Empty Container (3oz Sifter Jar w/screw top lid): $3 
Stackable Cap: $.50 
5g Stackable Empty Container: $1.00


----------



## deeaimond (Mar 25, 2007)

Oh wow! exactly what i have been looking for! to all those who helped put this together! THANK YOU!!


----------



## odditorium (Jun 6, 2007)

The Singapore column of this looks kinda empty, so i thought i'd contribute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Face*
Select SPF15 - $43.00
Blot Powder - $32.00

*Cheeks*
Blushcreme - $33.00
Powder Blush (pot) - $33.00

*Eyes*
Pigment - $35.00
Fluidlines - $27.00

*Bags*
Brush Clutch - $85.00
Makeup Case 1.6 - $420.00

*Brushes*
#150: $76.00
#168: $56.00
#187: $80.00
#188: $60.00
#228: $32.00
#239: $46.00
#311: $32.00


----------



## lolemily (Apr 14, 2008)

i hate how expensive mac is in australia


----------



## -moonflower- (May 4, 2008)

*Irish Prices:* 
*
Lips:*
Lipstick:  €17.50 
Tinted Lipglass: €17
Lustreglass: €17
Plushglass: €17
(I'm not 100% sure on the lipgloss prices, except the lustreglass.)

_*Eyes:*_
Eyeshadow pot: €15
Paint Pot: €19
Fluidline: I'm not sure, it's either €19.50 or €17.50. 

_*Blush*_
Powder: €19/20(I can't remember which!)

_*Brushes: *_
187: €43(ish)

*Misc:
*Pigments: €24.50
Nail Lacquer: €12.50
Fix +: €15

I had to root around for reciepts, I'm so bad at remembering prices.


----------



## macaholic2912 (Jul 4, 2008)

Just adding a couple more mac in ireland prices:
e/s pan:€11.50
217 brush:€21.00
187 brush:€43.50
239 brush:€27.00
studio fix:€31.00
studio fix fluid:€31.00
studio tech:€35.00


----------



## -moonflower- (Jul 6, 2008)

Ireland again:

MES: €19 
Solar Bits: €22


----------



## Repunzel (Aug 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lolemily* 

 
_i hate how expensive mac is in australia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i know it sucks


----------



## myystiqueen (Oct 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lolemily* 

 
_i hate how expensive mac is in australia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i know right...!?
it's such a rip-off...


----------



## Eire3 (Jan 25, 2009)

*Italian prices* (any italian members can help to update and add some items?)

*Eyes:*
e/s: 16.50 €
technakohl liner: 17 €
kohls and eye pencils: 16 €
Mineralize e/s: 19 €
Paint pots: 19 €
Zoomlash mascara: 13 €
Pro eyeshadow pan: 12 €
Pigment: 22 €
Fluidline: 16 €

*Face:*
Powder Blush: 20 €
Mineralize foundation loose: 30 €
Studio Fix: 31 €
Mineralize skinfinish powder: 27 €
Select moisture cover: 17.50 €
Select tint spf: 28 €
Studio Sculpt: 28 €

*Skincare:*
Oil control lotion: 33 €
Microfine refinisher: 21 € 
Gently off eye and lip makeup remover: 21 € 
Fix+: 16 €

*Brushes:*
266: 22 €
217: 21 €
239: 27 €
187: 46 €
190: 40 €

*Tools and miscellaneous:*
Pro x15 palette: 14 €
Pro x4 palette. 5€

*Lips*
Dazzleglass: 19 €
Lipglass: 14 €

I think that these are the prices for all euro contries.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 25, 2009)

I pay 120 for lippies
150 for paintpots
225 for MSFs
140 for eyeliners
100 for masacara
420 for the brush sets
295 for lipstick palettes
Brow shader - 140
Beauty powder - 160 
217 brush - 185
Fluidline -130
MES - 150
Dazzleglass - 155
Small MAC Classic bag - 210
Lashes - 90


----------



## Aurynn (Apr 5, 2009)

*Swedish prices (SEK)*


_Face_

Mineral natural skinfinish - 270
Mineral blush (grand duo's) - 270


_Eyes_

Eyeshadow pan - 115
Technakohl liner - 155


_Brushes_

188 - 335


_Accessories_

Brush cleanser - 110
15 Pro e/s palette - 140


----------



## LASHionista (May 2, 2009)

Anyone know the current e/s refill / 15 pan palette prices in UK?
Need them for my upcoming haul in London <3


----------



## jani04 (Jun 2, 2009)

So far I've found Singapore and South Africa to be the cheapest when buying MAC (other than in the US) 

IIRC Lipsticks and eyeshadows were around 115Rand (21NZ or 13.6US)
Select spf 15 was 210rand (40NZ or 26US) 

This was back in Nov 07


----------



## bellovesmac (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LASHionista* 

 
_Anyone know the current e/s refill / 15 pan palette prices in UK?
Need them for my upcoming haul in London <3_

 
Last time (around summer 08) i checked it was £7


----------



## SakuraDelia (Jun 20, 2009)

Does anyone know the prices in Japan?


----------



## MisaMayah (Aug 27, 2009)

Can some pls post an up to dat price list for Hong Kong prices please and the MAC store/pro store addresses. I gtried to go on the website but duh - I dont have the right transpcript to read it. Thank you!
Prices I need:

Eyeshadow
Blusher
Lip liner
Kohl Liner
Cremeblush
Lipstick
Paintpots
Lip Erase
217 brush
Pigment
Black duo glue


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Oct 27, 2009)

*updated*

Just adding some more Irish prices.. Lost the receipt with the greasepaint sticks and other stuff on it though! If I find it, I'll update this..

15 pan pro palette: €16.50
Empty quad palette: €7.50
Pre-made quads: €47.50

False lashes: €12
Duo glue: €12

Eyeshadow - palette form: €11.50
Eyeshadow - pot form: €15

Eye kohl: €17.50

Lipstick: €17.50

Plush Lash mascara: €16.50

Paint: €19

#109 brush: €30.50
#242 brush: €27
#209 brush: €19
#188 brush: €40
#222 brush: €30.50
#226 brush: €27.50

Cream Colour Base: €19

Soft sac large: €41.50

Creme blush: €21.50

Mineralize Skinfinish: €26.50

Prep&Prime eye: €17.50


----------



## locoboutcoco (Oct 27, 2009)

more prices in Ireland ( there same in France nd Spain aswell but cyprus is wayyyyyy dearer)

studio fx found.   €33
blush      € 27
mineralise blush  €31.5
lipglass  € 19 (around that anyway!)

there just the basics i can remember off top of my head!
talk about being ripped off!!


----------



## locoboutcoco (Oct 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Steel Magnolia* 

 
_Just adding some more Irish prices.. Lost the receipt with the greasepaint sticks and other stuff on it though! If I find it, I'll update this..

15 pan pro palette: €16.50
Empty quad palette: €7.50
Pre-made quads: €47.50

False lashes: €12
Duo glue: €12

Eyeshadow - palette form: €11.50
Eyeshadow - pot form: €15

Eye kohl: €17.50

Lipstick: €17.50

Plush Lash mascara: €16.50

Paint: €19

#109 brush: €30.50
#242 brush: €27
#209 brush: €19
#188 brush: €40
#222 brush: €30.50
#226 brush: €27.50

Cream Colour Base: €19

Soft sac large: €41.50

Creme blush: €21.50_

 


ha im exact same... nc15, blonde hair blue eyes!!!


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Oct 28, 2009)

^ Ha! Yay! Makeup buddies lol.. Mac is so dear here its ridiculous. I usually wait til someone I know is going to America and ask them to get some stuff for me


----------



## locoboutcoco (Oct 28, 2009)

hey! yeah im heading to new york in november so ill clear the place out get a good supply ha! 

plus they dont get the collections in for ages like today i asked in BT when they were gettin holiday 09 in and she was like oh they havent released them anywhere yet even though the whole world is nearly half way through thiers!!


----------

